# [A] Feierabendgilde sucht Gleichgesinnte



## Lailo (4. April 2009)

Hallo,

schön, dass Dich dieser Thread aufmerksam gemacht hat. Um Dir zu zeigen, ob das Weiterlesen von Interesse ist, erfolgt...
*
..,zuerst eine kleine Gildenvorstellung*:

Wir sind eine Casualgilde von ca. 65 Accounts / 200 Chars, die sich Phoenix nennt und aus erwachsenen Spielern (Durchschnittsalter ca. 35 Jahre) besteht. Wir haben Familie, Job, Studium oder sogar alles zusammen und deshalb nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit zu spielen. Unsere Hauptspielzeit ist zwischen ca. 19:00-1:00 Uhr und es sind durchschnittlich ca. 20-30 Leute abends online.

Unsere Gilde zeichnet sich durch einen sehr guten Zusammenhalt, eine gute Stimmung und die Gemeinsamkeit aller Spieler vor allem Spaß zu haben und zwar rundum - ingame, im TS und im Forum - aus. Wir sehen dieses Spiel als ein Hobby, aber erfreuen uns natürlich dennoch oder gerade deswegen an gemeinsamen Erfolgen.

Wir spielen PvE, PvP und RP:

Im RP-Bereich machen wir vor allem Events in kleineren Abständen, im PvP-Bereich gehen einige BGs und einige Arena.

Im PVE laufen wir täglich mehrere Instanzen (standard & hero). Wir haben vier interne, wöchentliche 10er Raids (ICC, PDK, Ulduar, Weekly) und laufen im 3-Wochenrythmus 25er PDK & ICC. Außerdem haben wir eine Woche jeden Monat in dem Funraids zu den 70igern & 60iger-Raids stattfinden.


*..dann eine kleine Suchaktion*:

Wir wollen uns nicht arg vergrößern, aber suchen für ein ausgewogenes Spiel noch 2-3 Spieler, die bereits den 80. Zirkel erreicht haben oder kurz davor stehen. Vorallem Schurken, Schamanen und heilende Priester werden bei uns gebraucht, aber auch andere interessierte können sich gern melden!

Falls wir Dein Interesse geweckt haben, freuen wir uns, von Dir zu hören. Ingame, in unserem Forum oder auch per TS. Fragen kannst Du uns natürlich auch gern stellen.

Vielleicht ja bis bald. Wir freuen uns auf Dich!

Raikanda Oronar

______________________________________________________________


Kurzform
Fraktion: Allianz
Gilde: Phoenix
Gesucht: Schurken, Schamanen, Heilig-/Diszipriester
Kontakt: http://phoenix-hort.de
(Ingame: Raikanda, Martia, Lee, Hakuku, Talamos, Ruyven, Kassandra, Tale, Cagemaster)


----------



## Lailo (15. April 2009)

Update & Schubs für den Patchtag:

Wir haben nun schon ein paar neue Gesichter in unseren Reihen, aber würden uns noch über einen tankenden Helden und/oder Schadensmacher freuen. Schaut mal vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cinaeth (23. April 2009)

Lailo schrieb:


> Update & Schubs für den Patchtag:
> 
> Wir haben nun schon ein paar neue Gesichter in unseren Reihen, aber würden uns noch über einen tankenden Helden und/oder Schadensmacher freuen. Schaut mal vorbei
> 
> ...



hallo ich spiele einen magier der die stufe 76 absolviert hat ich weiß nicht was bei euch das aufnahemkriterium ist?

da ich aber eine familiäre gilde suche würde ich meinen chrackter auf den euren server transferieren...

bitte antortet per pm danke


----------



## Lailo (15. Juni 2009)

PM ist raus und ein Update im obigen Beitrag: Seit gestern sind die Tore wieder geöffnet! Schaut mal vorbei, wir freuen uns auf Euch! (http://phoenix-hort.de)


----------



## Lailo (7. Oktober 2009)

*aus den Leichen hervorkramt und aktualisiert*

Tore wieder offen. Wir freuen uns über tapfere Tanks und Heiler! Meldet Euch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lailo (9. November 2009)

*aktualisier und schubs*


----------



## Lailo (2. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ein Priester hat seinen Weg bereits zu uns gefunden. Nun freuen wir uns noch auf Schurken und Schamanen. In diesem Sinne /schubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Röhrrich (7. Mai 2010)

/push mal wieder hochschubs


----------

